# were your husbands attracted to you during pregnancy?



## betrayed32 (Jun 26, 2012)

a question for you married ladies with children or pregnant - were your husbands attracted to you while you were pregnant? did it seem like there was a point when he stopped finding you attractive or stopped initiating sex with you? or was there a point when you stopped feeling attractive about yourself?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

My ex was a total schmuck. Ya I felt unattractive... the fat comments didn't help. (X 5 kids... not that I'd give any of them back, but I shoulda figured something out after the first one!)


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Thankfully I did not have this problem. I thought I looked good pregnant, loved the cute maternity clothes and just enjoyed the whole experience. And we were having sex up until the very end so yes he was still attracted to me.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I'm talking 1980's, when all the maternity clothes were pouffy tents.... with large bows. WTF?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Well I'm talking 1980's, when all the maternity clothes were pouffy tents.... with large bows. WTF?


Good point. My first was born in the year 2000 and maternity clothes had come a long long way from the 1980's. I had a killer maternity wardrobe. I loved my clothes and was sad to let them go....even if they were 2-3 sizes too big. LOL


----------



## His_Pixie (Jan 29, 2012)

My ex was exceedingly attracted to me when I was pregnant. It was when I was "normal" weight that he wasn't. He preferred a more zaftig type woman, it turns out. He liked me slender when we out but in the bedroom, he wanted me to be heavier. Confusing, huh?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My wife was hotter than hell at her most pregnant.
In more ways than one.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

na didn't do a thing for me. but I wasn't repulsed either. she had 2 difficult pregenacys. hosp for 5 weeks with both boys. plencenta prieva and toxicemia dr said no sex about half way through with both.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

My H loved it..thank God! It got awkward to have sex but it's what put me into labor with my second
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monroe (Jun 21, 2012)

He loved me pregnant. He was very attracted to me.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

He wanted me daily up until the day I was induced. I don't even know if he noticed my belly at all because the bigger it got, the bigger the girls got lol.

Oh and I never found myself attractive when I started to show. I know I was pregnant but I hated looking overweight until my baby bump became obvious, then I guess I just stopped giving a damn lol.


----------



## mrspurple12 (Jun 29, 2012)

Me and happy always had sex more than once a day when I was pregnant until the end of pregnancy. Until now he finds me attractive still that I find it awkward making love while breastfeeding our little boy.


----------



## resetbuttonpushed (May 13, 2012)

betrayed32 said:


> a question for you married ladies with children or pregnant - were your husbands attracted to you while you were pregnant? did it seem like there was a point when he stopped finding you attractive or stopped initiating sex with you? or was there a point when you stopped feeling attractive about yourself?


Sometimes I felt ackward about myself, but luckily i didn't put on a ton of weight... just the average amount they say you should. Hubby was totally attracted to me and helped me with my own self conciousness, and I was overly hormonal and totally horny all the time, so i'm sure that helped things... but he made some silly comments, about my getting of the couch or how I waddled, but it was always how he found it cute, and how he couldn't wait to see the baby, and he would rub my belly or feel the baby, etc... it was a very awesome bonding experience. He was never rude or cruel... but again, I never put on a large amount of weight, the docs say something like (if I remember 20-40lbs) and some women put on 100 or more.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

mrspurple12 said:


> Until now he finds me attractive still that I find it awkward making love while breastfeeding our little boy.


It would seem a little weird trying to do both at the same time, I suppose.


----------



## fallingagain (Jun 18, 2012)

*well I have been thru this 5 times with 4 different men now. First time I was 19 and married, I was wayyy too young.. I put on about 40 lbs which I realize now thats nothing! Dh at the time was busy looking at penthouse insted of me. 2nd guy I wasnt married to and I pretty much had a sexless 2nd pregnancy bc I wasnt involved with anybody. 3rd and 4th times around I was married to DH#3 and he wasnt all that into pregnancy but I was there I guess so he would still do it once in a while. I masturbated more than having sex. And this time around with baby #5 and Dh #4 its something totally different. I have gained about 65 lbs and Im due next week. I feel icky about my extra fat and cellulite. Im usually 106 lbs and fit .. but he is finding me still attractive.. he wants it all the time. I feel awkward tho and I will give it up maybe once every 2 weeks. But now if I want baby to come Im going to have to hide my self consciousness and just do it , bc i dont wanna go overdue like I did with all the kids!*


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

My husband was very turned on by me when I was pregnant. So much so that with my first pregnancy he was still wanting sex with me at 9 mos. pregnant, and made me go into labor 2 weeks early.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband was a total butthead while I was pregnant. We continued to have sex throughout, though. In the final 2 months he actually told me he wasn't attracted to me because I was pregnant. That really hurt my feelings, but there wasn't much I could do about it. I took care of myself while I was pregnant - ate right, continued yoga, hiking and bike riding right up until I had baby. I didn't gain more weight than I needed and I never turned him down... Although he was doing more DIY towards the end...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

He was still real attracted to me or he was a really good actor


----------



## mrspurple12 (Jun 29, 2012)

GTdad said:


> It would seem a little weird trying to do both at the same time, I suppose.



It is weird .. but got used to it now. I understand my husband have some needs and I can tell that he really loves me. I can't let him walk around with a hard on. It does give me a boost knowing that with his previous relationships.. he needs to take something to keep a hard on whilst with me.. whenever he looks at me, he seems to have it hard. :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Pregnancy never fazed my husband in the slightest...though we always had dim lights when we went at it, I always felt funny about him seeing my body is the full light, I had issues! He's told me I was still beautiful throughout them all and I always felt "wanted" by him. 

I was MORE physically horny while pregnant.....this was kinda obvious, I would wake him up in the middle of the night many times...he never cared how many kids we had, I think he was thrilled with the fact he got more sex during that time...we always did it right up till we had these babies too.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

betrayed32 said:


> a question for you married ladies with children or pregnant - were your husbands attracted to you while you were pregnant? did it seem like there was a point when he stopped finding you attractive or stopped initiating sex with you? or was there a point when you stopped feeling attractive about yourself?


Yes My H was attracted to me through all three pregnancies. He would always grope, bend me over, ect throughout the entire time... lol. I never had sex with him during this time though because I had nausea through the entire pregnancies, i felt highly unattractive, awkward, and after the first.. had to deal with quite alot of hip and back pain. After the second.. H had to help me walk around for awhile.. even to and from the bathroom.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

mrspurple12 said:


> I find it awkward making love while breastfeeding our little boy.


^^^ I don't care how much my H wants some nookie... he can damn well wait till the baby is done eating... I certainly never have done it while feeding the baby. The hell with that... to awkward imo.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait - nookie and breast feeding at the same time?? :scratchhead: 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah... something I sure as hell wouldn't do.. lol That man can WAIT!!


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

No. I wasn't his prefered body type before pregnancy, and certainly not during! He likes the Helen Hunt type and I look more like the actress from My Big Fat Greek Wedding. 

But I have a different husband now and he'd be all over a pregnant me! He's all about curves, boobs, etc.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband couldn't keep his hands off me while pregnant. 

I feel sexy up until the 8th month or so. Then I just felt like a big blob. But he didn't seem to care. lol.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Yeah... something I sure as hell wouldn't do.. lol That man can WAIT!!


:iagree: That's just... Ew.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

THAT GIRL!! What is UP with the change of avi???? :/


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

As You Wish said:


> No. I wasn't his prefered body type before pregnancy, and certainly not during! He likes the Helen Hunt type and I look more like the actress from My Big Fat Greek Wedding.
> 
> But I have a different husband now and he'd be all over a pregnant me! He's all about curves, boobs, etc.


Your previous sounds like a clueless douche anyway. Good thing you upgraded.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaia said:


> THAT GIRL!! What is UP with the change of avi???? :/


:lol: Coffee and smokes? No? Works for me.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

awww but the redhead avi's just suites you I think.... lol well.. this one is nice too.... I guess...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Every time I see your name... this image comes to mind....


----------

